

Why Startups Choose New York City Over Silicon Valley - dbh937
http://mashable.com/2012/08/20/new-york-startup-scene/

======
michaelpinto
I have to admit I had a bit of culture shock to discover that both the valley
and San Francisco weren't 24/7 environments (it's 3am as I write this and I'm
heading home to Brooklyn from manhattan). Although that said there was a
quality of life...

